# ظاهرة امتصاص الصوت لعلها تكون مفيدة



## hlhkd (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ظاهرة امتصاص الصوت
أولا:ـ ظاهرة امتصاص الصوتabsorption
عندما يصطدم الصوت بأي سطح فان جزءا منه ينتقل عبره و الجزء الآخر يمتص داخله والجزء الباقي ينعكس عليه وعادة ما تحدث الحالات الثلاث وفيما يختص بالجزء الممتص فان جزءا منه يتحول إلي صور أخري من صور الطاقة غالبا ما تكون حرارة بينما ينفذ الجزء الباقي منه إلي الجانب الآخر من السطح ويتوقف انتقال الصوت إلي الجانب الآخر للسطح على معامل نفاذ الصوت خلال المادة sound transmission coefficient

الدور الأساسي لظاهرة الامتصاص :ـ ـتستخدم ظاهرة الامتصاص فى تقليل الضجيج وذلك بالتحكم فى زمن الارتداد ومعالجة بعض العيوب الصوتية مثل الصدى وذلك بامتصاص الطاقة الصوتية وتحويلها إلي طاقة حرارية أو طاقة ميكانيكية "ذبذبات " وعلي سبيل المثال فان الطاقة الصوتية لمقدار 130 ديسيبل إذا تحولت إلي طاقة حرارية يكون مقدارها حوالي 0.001واط وهو مقدار بسيط جدا لا يكاد تأثيره يظهر (2)
وبالتالي فان امتصاص الصوت يلعب دورا هاما في تشكيل البيئة الصوتية ومعالجتها فى الفراغات المغلقة 
المواد الماصة للصوت sound absorbing materials 
عندما يصطدم الصوت بأي سطح فان جزءا منه ينتقل عبره و الجزء الآخر يمتص داخله والجزء الباقي ينعكس عليه وعادة ما تحدث الحالات الثلاث 
وجميع المواد تمتص الصوت بدرجات متفاوتة وكل سطح وكل عنصر داخل غرفة 
سوف يمتص الصوت بدرجة ما ،فالعناصر الصلبة الملساء والزجاج تمتص الصوت بدرجة تقل كثيرا عن المواد الرخوة المسامية أو الليفية (المكونة من ألياف )كالسجاد أو الستائر والأفراد ويلاحظ أيضا أن بعض المواد تستخدم أحيانا فى غرض العزل إلا انه ينبغي التفريق بين الامتصاص والعزل كخاصتين مستقلتين ومن الأمثلة التي توضح الفرق بين العزل والامتصاص أن الشباك المفتوح ماص جيد (100%امتصاص)وفى نفس الوقت عازل ردئ (100% نفاذ) 
وفي الغرفة المبنية وبدون معالجة صوتية يستطيع العاملون فى المكتب سماع الصوت المباشر الصادر عن أجهزة الكمبيوتر تماما كما يسمعون الطاقة الصوتية المنعكسة عن لسقف والأرضية والحوائط ،بينما يسمع الشخص العامل علي الكمبيوتر الصوت من اقرب مصدر صوتي ،وهو الكمبيوتر كما فى الشكل ( أ) 
وعندما يتم معالجة أسطح الغرفة باستخدام المواد الماصة للصوت , يسمع العاملون بها اصواتا اقل نظرا لكون الصوت المنعكس عن الأسطح المختلفة سيقل في الأجزاء التي يشغلونها في الغرفة بينما يظل مستوي الصوت بالقرب من الكمبيوتر ـ والذي
يرجع إلي الصوت المباشر ـفي نفس مستواه غير متأثر بإضافة المواد الماصة كما في الشكل(ب)

يتم امتصاص الطاقة الصوتية بطريقتين 
الأولى :ـ من خلال الاحتكاك (friction) 
وتحدث عند تسرب الطاقة الصوتية إلي المسام والشقوق الرفيعة داخل المواد المسامية والليفية فتعمل جزيئات الهواء الموجودة داخل هذه المسام علي منع الموجات الصوتية من إكمال دورتها من التضاغط والتخلل ,و تتحول الطاقة التي تفقد بالاحتكاك إلي حرارة وتعتمد معظم المواد المستخدمة لأغراض امتصاص الصوت في عملها علي هذه الطريقة... 
الثانية :ـ من خلال الرنين (resonance )
, وتحدث عند إجبار الأنظمة الجاسئة ـ غير تامة الصلابة ـ علي التذبذب بسبب اصطدام الطاقة الصوتية بها , وتقوم هذه الأنظمة بامتصاص وتبديد الطاقة إذا كانت ذبذبتها الطبيعية مساوية لذبذبة الموجة الصوتية المصطدمة , ولا تستخدم هذه الطريقة في الامتصاص إلا في عدد قليل من المنتجات ، غير أن مواد البناء العادية ـ كالخشب والزجاج والألواح الجبسية ....توضع في حالة الرنين (تذبذب)إذا لم يتم تثبيتها بإحكام فتمتص الصوت بهذه الطريقة
وفي المرة القادمة سيتم استكمال المواد الماصة للصوت


----------



## majed2002sa (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ,,,

جهد مقدر ,,

بانتظار جديدكم ,,,,

دمتم بود


----------

